# Bread made on Martha Stewart today



## licia (Jan 18, 2007)

Did anyone see the bread made on Martha Stewart today?  I wondered how it compared to the NY Times recipe. They look a lot alike, but I forgot how I logged in to NY Times' site so can't compare. You  can see the recipe at her site.


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 18, 2007)

Yes, I did see it today. I compared that one with the NY Times recipe and the only difference I see is that the Times recipe uses 1 5/8 cup of water and today's uses 1 1/2 cups of water. Otherwise it looks the same, unless I've misssed something. I found the Times site right here under the bread forum.

I think I'm going to try it. I'll let you know...


----------



## GB (Jan 18, 2007)

It is basically the exact same bread.


----------



## GB (Jan 18, 2007)

lyndalou said:
			
		

> the only difference I see is that the Times recipe uses 1 5/8 cup of water and today's uses 1 1/2 cups of water.


Actually the video of the NY Times bread recipe calls for 1.5 cups of water even though the printed version called for 1 5/8.


----------



## licia (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks for the quick replies.  I want to make it too -


----------



## Candocook (Jan 18, 2007)

YOu'll absolutely love it.


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 18, 2007)

What oven temperature did you use? One says 450 deg. and the other 500 deg.

Just noticed that.


----------



## GB (Jan 18, 2007)

I have tried both. I found that 500 works best for me. When I use 500 then I can skip the last step where you remove the lid and let it brown. Mine is perfectly browned after 30 minutes in the covered pot.


----------



## Candocook (Jan 18, 2007)

And I preheat at 500* and reduce it to 450* for the baking part. I have only one time used the extra 15 minutes uncovered to finish. Mine is done fine in the 30 minutes.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 18, 2007)

FYI, it is the same bread.  This is the credit at the bottom of the recipe posted on Martha's website: Recipe courtesy of Jim Lahey, Sullivan Street Bakery, and New York Times


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 19, 2007)

I did know that  the recipe on Martha's website was from the same guy. He did it on her show with her.

Thanks for the hints re temperature. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Aria (Jan 19, 2007)

Yes ... it is the New York Times Bread our Gretchen introduced on DC.
And I have made the bread and the 1-1/2 cup water and at 450 oven works best for me.    And just 30 minutes bake.Our Gretchen is ahead of Martha...Thanks again Gretchen.


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 26, 2007)

Please see my message in the New York Times  thread and tell me what you all think.


----------

